# Our driving hats



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Since some of us drive in CDE or pleasure drive, was curious as to what everyone's hats looked like. Here are a few of mine:
> 
> This hat I am going to maybe add a cute yellow wide ribbon around the front of it as I bought it for my auto topped surrey. The interior of the surrey is a beautiful yellow color.
> 
> ...


 at shows when driveing i ware tweed hacking jacket trilby hat in tweed white shirt and black tie and black trousers and shoes.
and whilst driveing a wool driveing apron as well in bottle green bound yellow.
i also take wool rugs for the ponys and rain sheets as well in the same colour.
if you want to see them ill take some pictures and show them to you.
many thanks.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Would love to see them, since your the only one I have yet to **** off with my blunt nature...lol


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Would love to see them, since your the only one I have yet to **** off with my blunt nature...lol


 my frend i take life with a pinch of salt and it would take a lot to **** me off.
but the best way to say its like water off a ducks back.
this is horse chat and that is that and its great and i have chatted to a few people on here to so i would not worry just be your self and dont put your self or your opinions down eather.
the horse world has all walks of life in it.
but my self iv had a life time of being run through the mill but thats life .
ill get some pictures for you and you can see there rugs as well.
many thanks and hey keep chatting ya hear.
many thanks.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got a new hat although I haven't got to wear it yet.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I just got a new hat although I haven't got to wear it yet.


I love the colors!! Do you have an outfit to go with it yet?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> I love the colors!! Do you have an outfit to go with it yet?


 Why yes I do.
The hat is similar color of my cane sides and my blouse is multi colored with green, brown and yellow. My cart is yellow and black. I had seen the hat a year ago and found this blouse on sale at Dillards.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Why yes I do.
> The hat is similar color of my cane sides and my blouse is multi colored with green, brown and yellow. My cart is yellow and black. I had seen the hat a year ago and found this blouse on sale at Dillards.


I posted a picture but it didn't attach. Not sure why iot isn't working all of the sudden but been having issues with my cell phone


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lets try agian


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Ohhh your going to look smashing! Can't wait to see you put together all dressed up and from what I can see of your cart (?) you will wow the crowd!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Cool hats! 

We have our driving comp coming up this year (Walnut Hill) - there are always plenty of great hats!!
Home Page


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I always have loved to look at driving hats, always elegant, nothing simple about them at all and the colors, it is such a wonderful sport with all the history and comrade too! 

Lilley your hat is wonderful!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment!
:lol:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Where do you all purchase your hats? I will be driving my mare in the show ring for the first time in about a month - I have everything but a hat. I'm at a complete loss as to where to find them! Suggestions?

I will be wearing a red and black dress, with a black blazer, so I'd need a red or black hat.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I made mine. If you like Victorian style try recollections.com or sugarbritchesinc.com.

You can also try the Kentucky Derby hat sites.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

EBay has lots and inexpensive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't think of ebay! What should I use for search terms? I found a local shop that seems to have lots of hats (it's a place the local polo club recommended), but I'm thinking they're going to be pretty expensive. I'm going to stop by today anyway, if only to find a style I like. 

Here's my mare with the trainer:









I think she's going to look pretty fancy in a shiny black harness and cart, but I'm biased!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

look up ladies church hats. PS a key to a turnout is not to be matchy matchy. So if I had a black horse and cart I probably would not do a black outfit. Black is a mans color or more winter. A softly patterned blouse with a black hat would be smart though.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Womens Something Special black Church or dress hat in very nice condition | eBay
Nice and cheap

Its also easy to change or accent the ribbon an most hats


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I made a mistake. The web site is recollections.biz.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing hats*

hiya no probs many thanks and pleased to meet you to.


----------

